# Mad females on heat!



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

My silly 2 this morning!! Been making me howl - keep sitting in a ying yang and when one coos the other does x it's like a ring of heat LOL xx

thought i'd show you them (didn't catch the yingyang sadly  )- this is just after Eva's tried mating Storm!!  xx


























thinking seeing as they keep throwing each other into call that i may have to go to measures of calming them down x

Wanted Storm to last til January!!! she's on her 2nd call already lol xx doesn't help Eva either cos she's a constant call-bag! and i'm missing a season with her so she puts on some weight again after the kittens xx


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww they are beautiful.
I know what you mean i have 3 queens at the moment,one calling after another its bedlam.xxxxx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Fireblade said:


> Awww they are beautiful.
> I know what you mean i have 3 queens at the moment,one calling after another its bedlam.xxxxx


it's funny to watch but before when Storm was in heat on her own Eva kept batting her lol xx now theyre on together theyre inseparable xx

Just hoping Angelina doesn't smell them - she goes into heat with just the smell of a boy and doesn't stop for 2 weeks! and i need her to keep looking after baby lol xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh dear Lou, hahaha. 2 of mine were doing that, lol, kept bringing each other into call. Anja has now had the needle to stop the calling, which has now stopped Elise from calling too, thankfully.*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Oh dear Lou, hahaha. 2 of mine were doing that, lol, kept bringing each other into call. Anja has now had the needle to stop the calling, which has now stopped Elise from calling too, thankfully.*


not sure if my vet would give Eva the needle but i tell ya i think she's gonna need it - she's already had 3 calls since she's had her kittens!!

i have too many hussy hormonal girls  LOL xx

still least theyre nice to each other when theyre on heat together, haha  xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*She should be able to have it, Anja did My vet was fine about it, lol.
They are funny though arn't they Our poor dog even tries to get mated by the girls*


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A gorgeous pair of hussies! I hope they settle down for you soon though. Are they as noisy as Siamese?


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Storm is when in full swing but Eva's always been silent up until Storm coming into the house - now she coos lol xx

My solid girl due in very soon is apparently very good at telling the neighbourhood she wants a male :huh: i'm not looking forward to that lol xx


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

MAD FEMALES ON HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
you should come to Cardiff on a sat night ..the noise in the high street is terrible from all the valley girls hahahahahahahaaha


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

raggs said:


> MAD FEMALES ON HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> you should come to Cardiff on a sat night ..the noise in the high street is terrible from all the valley girls hahahahahahahaaha


LMAO!! Meant of the feline variety!!!  xx


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

PMSL...........:biggrin5::biggrin5:


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*OMG!! Chris, PMSL hahahaha*


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

raggs said:


> MAD FEMALES ON HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> you should come to Cardiff on a sat night ..the noise in the high street is terrible from all the valley girls hahahahahahahaaha


OMG!!!!.....i hope TASHI dont read this ......she has moved from cardiff to the valley's.........

thats the end of my pies...


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

raggs said:


> OMG!!!!.....i hope TASHI dont read this ......she has moved from cardiff to the valley's.........
> 
> thats the end of my pies...


i suspect you've just got yourself in more trouble there hun LOL xx


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

raggs said:


> MAD FEMALES ON HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> you should come to Cardiff on a sat night ..the noise in the high street is terrible from all the valley girls hahahahahahahaaha


PMSL! you two! lol!

Gorgeous puddies Lou xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> My silly 2 this morning!! Been making me howl - keep sitting in a ying yang and when one coos the other does x it's like a ring of heat LOL xx
> 
> thought i'd show you them (didn't catch the yingyang sadly  )- this is just after Eva's tried mating Storm!!  xx
> 
> ...


Aah makes me laugh,must be luusstt either way they look er content:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL honestly it used to be Eva being mounted but now it's Eva mounting Storm (suppose the newbie has to find her place in the group LOL) xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww they are gorgeous,


----------

